

Sleep helps people learn complicated tasks - ph0rque
http://esciencenews.com/articles/2008/11/17/sleep.helps.people.learn.complicated.tasks

======
msluyter
Back in my musician days, I once took a class in 16th century counterpoint,
which if you've never done it, is quite challenging. The instructor said that
we would need to sleep a lot to let our unconscious minds work in order to
learn the material. He was right.

